# Car insulation.com = upcharged Low-E EZ cool



## Nothingface5384 (Jul 8, 2013)

If you're interested in the background of why and how I needed to obtain it, I can post that too..

Just confirming other members observations, they are indeed one in the same.
8sq feet of carinsulation was 25 shipped
40 Sq feet of low e ezcool was 31 bucks which included utility knife and 10' of foil tape

To me it looks like bubble wrap sandwhiched between two very thin layers of foil..
Suppose to be Polyethylene Reinforced Closed Cell Foam Core..this should look and feel the same as CCF or any foam correct?

Def isnt a CLD product even though CarInsulation compares it to Dynomat..
may work as a decoupler or even a heat matting..

Unpacking of the low E, simply removing the scotch tape ripped away the foil and some of the bubblewrap core..
here's some pics and a video.

Don't mind me sounding like an idiot..its so much easier talking about something versus recording yourself and not having the words come out and explain it the way you want.. 

All and all testing to follow
Structual sound test via Chris and ill do heat test 

Heres a video and some pics

http://vid959.photobucket.com/albums/ae74/Nothingface5384/20150720_141818_1.mp4














By the way, when i stepped on the matting it also souded like bubble wrap popping lol


----------



## country_hick (Mar 15, 2014)

Here is one persons testing of the product in a car. He lost a ton of heat and had a 4dB decrease in volume

citroen cx insulation <click>

Peel back the aluminum on a corner. When the middle comes apart is acts more like a gel than bubble wrap. 

I look forward to your testing. I expect it to be a dismal failure as a sound deadener offering only a minor improvement. However, in blocking heat transfer I expect it to do very well. I am not 100% convinced that using butyl is necessary for sound reduction. I had excellent results using foam by itself. However, this product seems to have to little mass to do much sound energy absorption.

Did you get the low-e insulation fiber reinforcing (originally sized 1/4" X 4'X 125') scrimmed 4LFLT.4LS.61FL64FLT.64FLS ? That is listed as R-wall up to 9.6 and R-ceiling up to 13. I have a sample labeled that way.


----------

